# Is the Xeon E3-1240v2 Compatible with Z77



## sctunehrdowib

Buying the Asus Sabertooth Z77 and the Intel Xeon E3-1240v2, checking compatibility.


----------



## wolfeking

It is not on the supported list, so I seriously doubt that it would work.


----------



## sctunehrdowib

k

Edit: Was gonna do some pretty ghetto stuff with an E3 on a Z77 ahh well, seemed like it would work... I mean they are both LGA 1155, Someone educate me on why it won't work? ^_^

Edit2: Changed to E3-1230v2


----------



## sctunehrdowib

So a Intel Xeon E3-1230v2 Should be compatible with my Z77?


----------



## salvage-this

The hardware for server CPUs and Desktop CPUs are different even though it may use the same socket.  If you want to use one of the Xeons you will want to go with a server workstation board.  If you want to use one of the Z77 boards you will want to go with one of the ivy bridge desktop processors.

What are you building your system for?


----------



## sctunehrdowib

salvage-this said:


> The hardware for server CPUs and Desktop CPUs are different even though it may use the same socket.  If you want to use one of the Xeons you will want to go with a server workstation board.  If you want to use one of the Z77 boards you will want to go with one of the ivy bridge desktop processors.
> 
> What are you building your system for?



Feel like making a Xeon gaming build, when I have nothing else better to be doing really :/ :good:

Edit:What would be good processor (Non OC)


----------



## salvage-this

Well Xeons will work for gaming but they aren't really the best choice for it.  They are generally clocked lower and made to work with ECC RAM to ensure perfect data calculations for servers and workstations. 

If you will never be overclocking you can use this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116505

I would rather spend the extra and get a 3570k and leave the option to OC open down the road.


----------



## spirit

I think you should just go for a 3570K regardless of whether you want to overclock or not. You may change your mind in the future about overclocking.


----------



## FuryRosewood

Unless you plan on running ECC ram with the xeon, which a z77 board cant do, for the love of pete give up on that idea.


----------



## 87dtna

Server CPU's are rarely on support lists.  Most server CPU's have desktop counterparts, so they are virtually the same.  As long as the board has the most up to date bios, and it's a major brand board such as Asus, ASRock, and gigabyte ETC which you have so it should work fine.


You might as well get the 1230 V2 because it's $20 cheaper and only 100mhz slower.


----------



## sctunehrdowib

Meh, just going with the 3770k then ^_^

http://www.computerforum.com/216505-my-new-build.html


----------

